# MTHFR gene mutation - looking for a code



## JulieK (Nov 20, 2009)

I am looking for a code for MTHFR gene mutation.  I have narrowed it down to 270.3 or 270.4 I think.  Does anybody have any expertise or thoughts on this?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## EARREYGUE (Nov 20, 2009)

What is the official name of the MTHFR gene?
The official name of this gene is “5,10-methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase (NADPH).”

MTHFR is the gene's official symbol. The MTHFR gene is also known by other names

We use code 289.7


----------

